# securing a bookshelf



## Beth Lloyd (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there a way to safely secure a bookshelf to the wall by only affecting the wall - no screws/nails in the furniture? For example, could we use cable ties?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I suppose it would depend on the piece of furniture. Pics might help with this question.

FWIW, with shorter bookcases I'll usually just use shims under the front to "lean" them back against the wall. But with a taller bookcase, you do want to secure it.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Your thought about using cable ties is interesting, but I wonder how you would attach the ties to the furniture without screws. I do agree that shims under the front side will stablize a bookshelf for the most part. If your bookshelf is open back you could attach a cleat to the wall just under the top for a more stable usage. A cleat could be just a 1 x 2 piece of wood cut to the inside measurement of the top opening and attached to the wall. The shelf would ride on top of the cleat and the lenght would keep the shelf from moving side to side.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can use some sort of safety cleat, like those used to mount appliances and tool cabinets. I don't see how you can avoid fastening it too at least the backside of the furniture somehow. 

I guess you could use some sort of strap or pallet banding system that would run through a bracket or two anchored in the wall in back of the furniture but won't the strapping running around the bookcase look unsightly?

http://www.uline.com/Cls_09/Strapping?pricode=WE447&gclid=CN2rsdrS7KkCFZQ5KwodHAPdag

Why the resistance to anchoring the bookcases? You can set the fasteners under the surface and plug holes on top so nobody ever sees them.


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

You need to attach the brace to the bookshelf. The only ways to do that are by screwing/nailing something to it, gluing something to it, or tieng something to it. 

I think people get paranoid about putting (small) holes in their furniture. Unless its a very nice piece, I would say a small hole is worth the security and stability it will provide.


----------



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

Duct tape???


----------

